# How many hours of sleep!?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

How many hours of sleep you guys are getting? And how you work with that!? Here is between 6-4h/night if lucky 7h-9h/night and sometimes rarely tho 10h/night + but I have bad headaches when I sleep too much!


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

On average probably 6 hours a night. The odd time I can't break my concentration on something I will skip sleep.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

10h


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

In an ideal situation, we should aim for 8 hrs and be tucked in by 10 pm to make sure that our hormones related to the circadian rythms are not out of whack. This is my goal but so far I am lucky if I get 6hrs and am in bed by midnight. And yes, oversleeping gives headaches. I also sometimes do naps during the day if I am low on energy.

D.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Average about 6.5 h range is 5.5 to 7.5 if I am really lucky. I have young kids that go to sleep late and wake up early, hence my lack of sleep.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

I don't sleep lol:biggrin:
just kiddin.
i have a real problem .
i luv to sleep.
i sleep about 8hrs /day.
i wish i slept less so i could trade more since my sleep occurs during the day.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

When I worked it was 12 hour shifts I likely averaged 6 hours sleep.

Since retiring I average 8 hours a night.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I usually go to bead around 11 and am awake pondering something, often sailboats or at least repair of same, by 4 or 5. Actually get out of bed 6 or 7.

hboy43


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Right now, I have an 'unresolved sleep debt' for having stayed up way past my bedtime last night....hmmm, blame it on the US elections. :rolleyes2:

I average between 6 & 7 hours, but feel the best when I'm able to sleep 8 hrs, and that mere hour really makes a difference! 

http://www.sleepfoundation.org/article/how-sleep-works/how-much-sleep-do-we-really-need


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Best for me seems to be around 7-1/2 hrs. If I'm behind, 9 hrs on the weekend catches me up. any more than that makes it hard to function.

I have terrible habits though... I'm a night owl. Very hard to get up in the morning, even if I go to bed on time (which I usually don't.)

This reminds me of a guy I met while giving blood: I asked him about his work schedule and commented that he must get annoyed with constantly working evenings. His remark was that it affects his social life, yes, but on the other hand, he is a night owl and not a morning person, so with this schedule he is not constantly fighting his natural tendencies regarding sleep.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I probably sleep 6 hours a night and I usually do not sleep past 7 AM work or not. Stock market opens at 6:30AM so it is usually a good time to look at it by 7AM. I have a hard time getting to sleep so a good stiff drink helps to get me asleep. Sleeping pills are a no go because I stay tired the next day if I use them.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I like being in bed for 8.5 hours. It usually takes me a half hour to doze off, so that's 8 hours. With two kids and an afternoon shift, I usually only get 7. I can feel the difference between 7 and 8 hours. Anything sitting at less than 6 hours in any given night and I'm useless. Even in college, or high school or whenever, I always needed my 8 to funtion.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Typically 7-8, usually go to bed at midnight and wake up any time between 7 and 8 depending on how tired I am. I can't go to sleep earlier than midnight because the idiot who lives in the condo above me goes through a period of loud stomping and door slamming from about 11:30-12:00.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

8ish. As I work alot and am very active, my body starts to shut down at 10pm whether I want to stay up or not. I am normally up before 7 and in the gym by 7:30am.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

With a newborn and a toddler who is clingy, I get three sleep shifts, 1.5-2 h each, interspersed by 10 min to 45 min "activities".

Can't wait until I get to sleep again. This is a long cry from my Grad student days of 10+ hours per night.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Ouch, Sampson, that can't be pleasant. At least you get lots of love in exchange for sleep!

I'm a natural night owl but I work pretty early for my job. I need around 6 1/2-7 hours a night and I'm up around 5am. Weekends I usually get the usual 7 but don't get to bed until late. Eight hours is about the max I should get. I like to sleep more, but I oversleep easily. Six hours or less and I'm toast by supper time.

Once nice thing about my current schedule is I start at 6am and skip my breaks, heading home at 1:30pm. It's nice to have my 8 hours in just after lunch.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

6 hours now for over 20 years. Retired for 10 but seldom nap.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Sampson said:


> With a newborn and a toddler who is clingy, I get three sleep shifts, 1.5-2 h each, interspersed by 10 min to 45 min "activities".
> 
> Can't wait until I get to sleep again. This is a long cry from my Grad student days of 10+ hours per night.


Congrats on the newborn. I hear you! I am still waiting for when I get to sleep again for 8 hours as a norm, and not as a luxery. I have a 3 & 6 yr old, and found that though they don't wake up (as much) during the night, there is just so much more to do in the day, and I still go to bed late. 

I wonder often when I will get 8-9 hours again. I am thinking when they move out.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I wonder often when I will get 8-9 hours again. I am thinking when they move out.


Don't worry P.A., it will be before that, when they become teenagers. :wink:


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Tell me about it. I remember my parents yelling at me to get up at noon. "Get your lazy butt outta bed". Geez mom... I've only been asleep for five hours...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I usually get about 8-9 hours on average during the work week.

On weekends, its usually between 10-12 hours.

I feel like 10 hours is best. 8-9 hours isn't enough, and I get irritable and feel tired. 10 is perfect. 11-12 and I sometimes get headaches like others have mentioned.

Last night, I slept from 10:30pm - 8am. A solid 9.5 hours. I was still tired this morning, though. Would have been better if I woke up at 9am.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

The amount of sleep you need is variable among people and also depends on age. Adults, if allowed to sleep enough hours, generally do between 7-9hrs a night. Personally I do between 6.5-8 hours a night. Often what is just as important (if not more) is proper sleep hygeine, meaning going to sleep and waking up at the same time.


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

I usually average about 7.5 hours. Fairly consistent each night.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Between 6 and 8 hrs and probably average 7. Usually in bed at 10 pm and up at the earlier of 5 or first light. Get to sleep right away but if I get up during the middle of the night sometimes I can't get back to sleep. Maybe take drugs once a week (melatonin or Costco sleep aids (1/2 a pill). Snooze quite often in the evening.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

6.5-7.5, I naturally wake up at 6.5-8 anyway. 
I rarely sleep past 8.5.

I find good temperature control and exercise helps a lot with sleep quality.


----------

